# employé sérieux, solide ?



## nasti

Bonjour 

Ma nouvelle question rejoint un peu la discussion sur _une personne attachée à ses devoirs _:_http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1386926_ .

Comment appeler une personne qui remplit bien, correctement tous ses devoirs mais qui n'est pas nécessairement _consciencieuse_ ?  
Par ex. le rapport écrit par une telle personne est fiable et ne doit pas être contrôlé par le chef de l'employé en question. 
_Cet employé est *sérieux.*_
_Cet employé est __*solide*__ ._​?


Merci !


----------



## rolmich

(quote = nasti)



> Comment appeler une personne qui remplit bien, correctement tous ses devoirs mais qui n'est pas nécessairement _consciencieuse_ ?
> Par ex. le rapport écrit par une telle personne est fiable et ne doit pas être contrôlé par le chef de l'employé en question._Cet employé est *sérieux.*_
> _Cet employé est __*solide*__ ._​





Dans cet exemple, il s'agit bel et bien de *conscience professionnelle*.
"sérieux" convient aussi mais est plus général. Non pour "solide" (je pense que c'est l'influence d'une langue étrangère -polonais/allemand?- qui t'a fait proposer cet adjectif).​


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> Comment appeler une personne qui remplit bien, correctement tous ses devoirs mais qui n'est pas nécessairement _consciencieuse_ ?


J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la question.
Qu'est-ce qu'une personne consciencieuse, sinon une personne qui remplit correctement tout ses devoirs ?


----------



## itka

Comme Tilt !
nasti, je crois que tu n'as pas compris le sens de ce mot "consciencieux".
Une personne consciencieuse est exactement ce que tu appelles "fiable" et "sérieuse". C'est même sûrement le meilleur qualificatif qu'on puisse lui appliquer.
Avec diverses nuances, on pourrait dire aussi que l'employé est _zélé, appliqué, scrupuleux..._


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Comme Tilt !
> nasti, je crois que tu n'as pas compris le sens de ce mot "consciencieux".
> Une personne consciencieuse est exactement ce que tu appelles "fiable" et "sérieuse". C'est même sûrement le meilleur qualificatif qu'on puisse lui appliquer.
> Avec diverses nuances, on pourrait dire aussi que l'employé est _zélé, appliqué, scrupuleux..._


Pour préciser les nuances, je dirais que _zélé_ désigne quelqu'un qui est plus que consciencieux. Une personne zélée fait au moins ce qu'on lui demande, et souvent davantage.

Mais attendons la réponse de Nasti avant de nous engager dans une dissertation qui n'a peut-être rien à voir avec sa question.


----------



## nasti

Coucou 

Je vous remercie pour toutes les réponses !
Oups, ça paraît compliqué ...




rolmich said:


> (quote = nasti)Non pour "solide" (je pense que c'est l'influence d'une langue étrangère -polonais/allemand?- qui t'a fait proposer cet adjectif).​



Ok ! J'ai pris ce mot d'un autre contexte : _solides __connaissances _(citées par mon dico franco-polonais), j'ai voulu savoir si on pouvait utiliser cet adjectif en parlant d'une personne. Et c'est vrai qu'en polonais on l'utilise (sa traduction littérale) à propos d'une peronne (néanmoins dans un sens un peu différent).



tilt said:


> J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la question.
> Qu'est-ce qu'une personne consciencieuse, sinon une personne qui remplit correctement tout ses devoirs ?





itka said:


> Comme Tilt !
> nasti, je crois que tu n'as pas compris le sens de ce mot "consciencieux".



Je ne sais plus. Peut-être non ! J'ai compris que chez la personne _consciencieuse_ le moteur de ses actions est "à son l'intérieur", c'est-à-dire c'est sa conscience, ses convictions, son psychisme qui la pousse, l'oblige à bien travailler, d'une certaine manière elle est la victime de sa conscience. 

Par contre, maintenant je cherche la traduction d'un autre adjectif qui a pour moi une autre signification ... 



> Comment appeler une personne qui remplit bien, correctement tous ses devoirs mais qui n'est pas nécessairement _consciencieuse_ ?
> Par ex. le rapport écrit par une telle personne est fiable et ne doit pas être contrôlé par le chef de l'employé en question.


Cette personne remplit bien ses devoirs parce que par ex. c'est sa nature de faire tout de façon précise, correcte qui en décide. Elle fait tout du A au Z parce qu'elle a le goût pour le travail bien fait, fiable, etc. 
Je ne sais pas si j'arrive à bien expliquer cette idée-là...

Plus y réfléchis, moins j'y vois clair . _Consciencieux_ alors ? _Scrupuleux_ ?

Mon interprétation du _consciencieux_ est-elle correcte ou c'est une grosse surinterprétation ?


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> Mon interprétation du _consciencieux_ est-elle correcte ou c'est une grosse surinterprétation ?


Je pencherais bien pour la sur-interprétation, oui ! 

Une personne _consciencieuse _agit _en son âme et conscience_.
On ne la voit pas comme "victime de ses principes", généralement, car c'est un mot à connotation vraiment positive.
Je ne trouve d'ailleurs aucun adjectif français qui aurait cette signification exacte. Si on en avait besoin, on préciserait, je crois, _trop consciencieuse_.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut nasti,

J'arrive en retard à la fête -  et je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris - mais à tout hasard, le terme que tu cherches ne serait-il pas : minutieux ? ou... méticuleux?

Minutie :
Exécution très précise par qqn d’une tâche. La minutie. Faire qqch. avec minutie.

Sinon... je dirais fiable / consciencieux


----------



## nasti

Merci tilt et Nicomon ! 

*1.*


tilt said:


> Je pencherais bien pour la sur-interprétation, oui !



Ok ! 

*2.*


Nicomon said:


> J'arrive en retard à la fête -  et je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris - mais à tout hasard, le terme que tu cherches ne serait-il pas : minutieux ? ou... méticuleux?



Hélas, je crois que non!  

*3.*


Nicomon said:


> Sinon... je dirais fiable / consciencieux



Comment comprendre ce _fiable _dans le contexte du travail ? A la limite, ce serait vraiment _consciencieux_ ...

*4.* Comme ce cas est quasi désespérant , 

l'équivalent anglais (j'espère que bon) : _reliable_



> adjective (friend, witness) digne de confiance, fiable;
> *(employee, firm) sérieux/-ieuse;*
> (car, memory, account) fiable;
> (information, source) sûr/-e.(WR)


et la traduction du dictionnaire polono-français :



> 1. (honnête, consciencieux) : honnête, probe, solide, consciencieux.
> 2. (correct) : conforme, régulier, exact


C'est vrai que ce dictionnaire propose aussi_ consciencieux _mais comme il n'est pas du tout fiable, j'y fais attention ...


Si vous n'êtes pas trop fatigués, lassés par le sujet..., qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Je suis presque prête à prendre _consciencieux_ ...


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> Je suis presque prête à prendre _consciencieux_ ...


Je crois que c'est effectivement le terme qui convient.
Les autres mots proposés ici ont pour la plupart une nuance de sens qui s'écarte peu ou prou de ce que tu sembles vouloir dire.


----------



## itka

Ben oui... "consciencieux" me semble le mot adéquat... ou "fiable" tout simplement. Ça ne te plaît pas ?


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée de ne pas avoir bien compris. 

Perso, j'ai l'habitude de traduire "reliable" par _*digne de confiance*_ qui est à mon avis l'adjectif le plus proche de _*fiable*._

_Consciencieux _ peut sans doute convenir, mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Désolée de ne pas avoir bien compris.
> 
> Perso, j'ai l'habitude de traduire "reliable" par _*digne de confiance*_ qui est à mon avis l'adjectif le plus proche de _*fiable*._
> 
> _Consciencieux _ peut sans doute convenir, mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix.


La question de départ était _Comment appeler une personne qui remplit bien, correctement tous ses devoirs ?
_Même si quelqu'un comme ça peut être considéré comme _fiable_, je continue de penser que la définition donnée se rapproche plus de _consciencieux, _car il n'y est pas question de _confiance_, justement.
Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas certain que _reliable _soit le meilleur mot anglais non plus (sans compter que nous sommes dans le forum _Français Seulement_, ne l'oublions pas !)


----------



## Nanon

Une personne qui fait correctement son travail, qui sait et qui fait ce qu'elle a à faire n'est-elle pas consciencieuse ? À moins qu'elle le fasse de façon tout-à-fait inconsciente et innée, mais c'est rare !

D'une personne qui remet un travail irréprochable qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de vérifier, j'aurais tendance, moi aussi, à dire *consciencieuse *et *fiable*.

À la forme négative, les connotations sont un peu différentes :


 peu fiable : c'est l'exact opposé, on ne peut pas lui faire confiance, il faut tout vérifier
 peu consciencieux : tout lui est égal, il est un peu "j'm'en foutiste" (il s'en fout = ça lui est égal)
 peu scrupuleux : alors là, il est carrément malhonnête (il peut aller juqu'à voler de l'argent dans la caisse !)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je pencherais plutôt pour fiable, tout simplement, parce qu'on peut décrire quelqu'un comme fiable sans renvoyer à la personalité.  Une horloge est, on espère, fiable mais elle n'est pas conscienceuse.  En effet en anglais on a une expression, (j'essayerai à la traduire); on pourrait mettre l'horloge à l'heure par lui.  

En revanche, être 'conscienceux' est, par définition, une effort _conscienceuse_ et comme ça si on utilise 'conscienceux' il faut qu'on fasse une petite description de la personalité.  C'est-à-dire qu'il y a une bonne personne, une personne qui est fiable pensant qu'il est droit et justeux d'être fiable...c'est une personne conscienceuse.

Dans mes pensées embrouillés de toute façon!


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> La question de départ était _Comment appeler une personne qui remplit *bien, correctement *tous ses devoirs ?!)_


_
Et moi, j'ai retenu bien, correctement.  D'où ma suggestion initiale de minutieux. 


tilt said:



			Même si quelqu'un comme ça peut être considéré comme fiable, je continue de penser que la définition donnée se rapproche plus de consciencieux, car il n'y est pas question de confiance, justement.
		
Click to expand...

Et pourtant... nasti a écrit :



			Par ex. le rapport écrit par une telle personne est fiable et ne doit pas être contrôlé par le chef de l'employé en question.  
Cette personne remplit bien ses devoirs parce que par ex. c'est sa nature de faire tout de façon *précise, correcte *qui en décide. Elle fait tout du A au Z parce qu'elle a le goût pour le travail *bien fait, fiable*, etc.
		
Click to expand...

 Et ça, pour moi, décrit une personne minutieuse/appliquée et digne de confiance.   On n'a pas à repasser sur son travail; on lui fait confiance. C'est une employée compétente et sérieuse.




			Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas certain que reliable soit le meilleur mot anglais non plus (sans compter que nous sommes dans le forum Français Seulement, ne l'oublions pas !)
		
Click to expand...

  Je n'aurais pas mentionné le mot si nasti ne l'avait pas déjà fait. J'ai simplement dit que  consciencieuse  - par définition : Qui agit avec honnêteté, selon sa conscience morale -  ne serait pas mon premier choix... si "reliable" est vraiment ce que nasti cherche à traduire. 

Elle fait son travail avec conscience / un travail consciencieux, bien sûr... mais les patrons disent d'elle que c'est une employée fiable/digne de confiance.   Cela dit, personne n'est obligé de partager mon avis. _


----------



## nasti

Merci bien pour tous vos messages et pour toutes les opinions 

Comme il y en a beaucoup, je dois y encore réfléchir ...


----------

